# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با نرم افزار >  رشته ها و منابع کنکور کارشناسی ارشد کامپیوتر

## mohsenashkboos

من دانشجوی رشته نرم افزار کامپیوترم.میخواستم بدونم چه رشته هایی رو تو کارشناسی ارشد میتونم انتخاب کنم و منابع آنها چیست؟ممنون میشم راهنمایی ام کنید.

----------


## saeedr22

* دروس مشترک : ساختمان‌های گسسته - ساختمان داده‌ها - طراحی الگوریتم - مهندسی نرم‌افزار - شبکه‌های کامپیوتری

گرایش تجارت الکترونیک:
زبان عمومی (1) - دروس مشترک*(2) - اصول و مبانی مدیریت (1) - اصول طراحی پایگاه داده‌ها(1) - هوش مصنوعی(1) - سیستم‌های عامل(1)

گرایش سیستم‌های چند رسانه‌ای:
زبان عمومی (1) - دروس مشترک*(2) - اصول و مبانی مدیریت (1) - اصول طراحی پایگاه داده‌ها(1) - هوش مصنوعی(1) - سیستم‌های عامل(1)

گرایش امنیت اطلاعات:
زبان عمومی (1) - دروس مشترک*(2) - اصول طراحی پایگاه داده‌ها(1) - هوش مصنوعی(1) - سیستم‌های عامل(1) - معماری کامپیوتر(1)

گرایش مدیریت سیستم‌های اطلاعاتی:
زبان عمومی (1) - دروس مشترک*(2) - اصول و مبانی مدیریت (2) - اصول طراحی پایگاه داده‌ها(1) - هوش مصنوعی(1) - سیستم‌های عامل(1)

گرایش شبکه‌های کامپیوتری:
زبان عمومی (1) - دروس مشترک*(2) - اصول طراحی پایگاه داده‌ها(1) - هوش مصنوعی(1) - سیستم‌های عامل(1) - معماری کامپیوتر(1)

گرایش مهندسی فناوری اطلاعات(IT):
زبان عمومی (1) - دروس مشترک*(2) - اصول و مبانی مدیریت (1) - اصول طراحی پایگاه داده‌ها(1) - هوش مصنوعی(1) - سیستم‌های عامل(1)

  منابع کنکور کارشناسی ارشد کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات
( مطابق با آزمون سال گذشته)

1) زبان تخصصی (با ضریب 1)
تعداد - 25 سؤال

2) مجموعه‌ی دروس ریاضی (با ضریب 2)
تعداد - 24 سؤال، هر درس شش سؤال

الف) ریاضی مهندسی
کتاب درسی: ریاضی مهندسی پیشرفته، اروین کریزیگ، ترجمه‌ی عالم‌زاده یا شاهرضایی.
کتاب تست: ریاضی مهندسی، مؤسسه‌ی پرسپولیس.

ب) آمار و احتمال مهندسی
کتاب درس و تست: آمار و احتمال، دکتر نیکوکار.
آمار و احتمال، نوشته‌ی ....، ترجمه‌ی‌عمیدی.
آمار و احتمال، نوشته‌ی دگروت، ترجمه‌ی (استاد بزرگوارم) دکتر عین الله پاشا.

ج) محاسبات‌عددی
کتاب درس: آنالیز عددی، بابلیان.
محاسبات عددی، دکتر نیکوکار.
کتاب مهندسی کامپیوتر، خلاصه‌ی درس.

د) ساختمان‌های گسسته
کتاب درس: ساختمان‌های گسسته، دکتر قلی زاده.
ریاضی گسسته، گریمالدی.
ریاضی گسسته، ترمبلی.
کتاب تست: پوران پژوهش

3) مجموعه‌ی دروس عمومی (باضریب4)
تعداد - 30 سؤال، هر درس 6 سؤال

الف) ساختمان‌داده‌ها
کتاب درس: ساختمان‌داده‌ها و الگوریتم‌ها در پاسکال، c، C++‎، هورویتز.
ساختمان‌داده‌ها و الگوریتم‌ها در جاوا، سارتج سهنی.
ساختمان‌داده‌ها، سیمور لیپ‌شوتز.
کتاب تست: ساختمان‌داده‌ها، دکتر مقسمی، درس و کنکور.
جزوه‌ی ساختمان‌داده‌ها، دکتر محمد قدسی، دانشگاه شریف.

ب) نظریه‌ی زبان‌ها و ماشین‌ها
کتاب درس: نظریه‌ی زبان‌ها، سودکمپ، ترجمه‌ی جلیلی.
نظریه‌ی زبان‌ها، پیتر لینز ، ترجمه‌ی دکتر صراف‌زاده.
کتاب تست: کتاب پوران‌پژوهش.

توضیح: (در دانشگاه تربیت‌معلم، کتابی تدریس می‌شود که نوشته‌ی دو نویسنده‌ی کره‌ای است و برای آموزش نظریه‌ی زبان‌ها بسیار عالی است. (ارمغان حسن نادری) چنان‌چه قبلا این درس را نگذرانده‌اید، توصیه می‌کنم، حتما به دنبال این کتاب باشید. )

ج) مدارهای منطقی

کتاب درس: موریس مانو.
کتاب تست: کتاب پوران‌پژوهش، جلد آبی.
کتاب راهیان ارشد، جلد دو.

د) معماری کامپیوتر

کتاب درس: معماری کامپیوتر، موریس مانو.
معماری و سازماندهی کامپیوتر، استالینگز.
تست: کتاب پوران‌پژوهش، جلد آبی.

ه) اصول طراحی سیستم عامل

کتاب درس:
سیستم عامل، استالینگز.
سیستم عامل، سیلبرشاتس.
سیستم عامل، تننباوم.
جزوه ی سیستم عامل موسسه‌ی پرسپولیس.
تست: سیستم‌عامل، مقسمی، درس و کنکور.

4) مجموعه‌ی دروس تخصصی (باضریب2)

رشته‌ی نرم‌افزار: (چهار اصل)
25 سؤال - چهار درس، هر کدام 6 سؤال ، هر سال یکی از درس‌ها هفت‌سؤالی است.

الف) اصول طراحی کمپایلر
کتاب درس:
طراحی کمپایلر، آیهو.
طراحی کمپایلر، قاسم‌ثانی، جزوه‌ی دانشگاه شریف.
کتاب نکته و تست : مهندسی کامپیوتر، راهیان ارشد، جلدسوم.

ب) اصول طراحی زبان‌های برنامه‌سازی

کتاب درس: طراحی زبان‌های برنامه‌سازی، پِرَت
جزوه‌ی طراحی و پیاده‌سازی دانشگاه امیرکبیر.
کتاب نکته و تست : مهندسی کامپیوتر، راهیان ارشد، جلدسوم.

ج) اصول طراحی الگوریتم

کتاب درس: مقدمه‌ای بر طراحی الگوریتم،معروف و مشهور به CLRS.
طراحی الگوریتم، نیپولیتان، نعیمی‌پور.
کتاب نکته و تست : مهندسی کامپیوتر، راهیان ارشد، جلدسوم.
جزوه‌ی طراحی الگوریتم، دکتر محمد قدسی، دانشگاه شریف.


د) اصول طراحی پایگاه‌داده‌ها

کتاب درس: پایگاه‌داده‌ها، سی جی دیت.
پایگاه داده‌ها، رامز المصری.
اصول طراحی بانک‌های اطلاعاتی، مصطفا حق‌جو.
اصول طراحی پایگاه‌داده‌ها، روحانی رانکوهی.
کتاب تست: پایگاه‌داده‌ها، مقسمی.

رشته‌ی سخت‌افزار:

الف) الکترونیک دیجیتال
ب) انتقال داده
ج) مدار الکتریکی
د) یادم نیست

رشته‌ی هوش‌مصنوعی:

الف) مدارهای الکتریکی
ب‌) طراحی الگوریتم
ت‌) هوش مصنوعی



منابع کنکور کارشناسی ارشد – رشته‌ی IT (مهندسی فناوری اطلاعات)

1) زبان‌تخصصی (با ضریب 1) ( 30 سؤال )

2) مجموعه‌ی دروس عمومی (با ضریب 2) ( هر درس 10 سؤال )


الف) ساختمان‌های گسسته
کتاب درس: ساختمان‌های گسسته، دکتر قلی زاده.
ریاضی گسسته، گریمالدی.
ریاضی گسسته، ترمبلی.
کتاب تست: پوران پژوهش.

ب‌) ساختمان‌‌داده‌ها
کتاب درس: ساختمان‌داده‌ها و الگوریتم‌ها در پاسکال، c، C++‎، هورویتز.
ساختمان‌داده‌ها و الگوریتم‌ها در جاوا، سارتج سهنی.
ساختمان‌داده‌ها، سیمور لیپ‌شوتز.
کتاب تست: ساختمان‌داده‌ها، دکتر مقسمی، درس و کنکور.
جزوه‌ی ساختمان‌داده‌ها، دکتر محمد قدسی، دانشگاه شریف.

ت‌) طراحی الگوریتم

کتاب درس: مقدمه‌ای بر طراحی الگوریتم،معروف و مشهور به CLRS.
طراحی الگوریتم، نیپولیتان، نعیمی‌پور.
طراحی الگوریتم، قلی‌زاده.
کتاب نکته و تست : مهندسی کامپیوتر، راهیان ارشد، جلدسوم.
جزوه‌ی طراحی الگوریتم، دکتر محمد قدسی، دانشگاه شریف.

ث‌) مهندسی نرم‌افزار

کتاب درس: مهندسی نرم‌افزار، پرسمن. (ویرایش پنجم و ششم).
مهندسی نرم افزار، سامرویل (ویرایش پنجم).
تحلیل و طراحی نرم‌افزار، بنت‌لی.
مهندسی نرم افزار کلاسیک و شی‌گرا، ساش.
ج‌) شبکه‌های کامپیوتری

کتاب درس: شبکه‌های کامپیوتری، اندرو اس تننباوم، ترجمه‌ی ملکیان، زارع‌پور و پدرام.
شبکه‌های کامپیوتری و انتقال داده، ویلیام استالینگز.
کتاب تست: 3000 مسئله‌ی حل شده در شبکه‌های کامپیوتری و انتقال‌داده، دکتر فتحی و مهندس صفائی.

ح‌) مدیریت فناوری اطلاعات

کتاب درس: جزوه‌ی دانشگاه امیرکبیر.



دروس دیگر ( با ضریب 1 )
3) هوش‌مصنوعی ( 10 سؤال )
کتاب درس: هوش مصنوعی، نوشته‌ی راسل و نوروینگ.
کتاب نکته و تست : مهندسی کامپیوتر، راهیان ارشد، جلدچهارم.


4) پایگاه داده‌ها ( 10 سؤال )

کتاب درس: پایگاه‌داده‌ها، سی جی دیت.
پایگاه داده‌ها، رامز المصری.
اصول طراحی بانک‌های اطلاعاتی، مصطفا حق‌جو.
اصول طراحی پایگاه‌داده‌ها، روحانی رانکوهی.
کتاب تست: پایگاه‌داده‌ها، مقسمی.

5) سیستم‌عامل ( 10 سؤال )

کتاب درس:
سیستم عامل، استالینگز.
سیستم عامل، سیلبرشاتس.
سیستم عامل، تننباوم.
جزوه ی سیستم عامل موسسه‌ی پرسپولیس.
تست: سیستم‌عامل، مقسمی، درس و کنکور.



6) معماری ( 10 سؤال )

کتاب درس: معماری کامپیوتر، موریس مانو.
معماری و سازماندهی کامپیوتر، استالینگز.
تست: کتاب پوران‌پژوهش، جلد آب
  [IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/Moon/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/msohtml1/01/clip_image001.gif[/IMG]  [IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/Moon/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/msohtml1/01/clip_image002.gif[/IMG]

----------


## mehdi_turbo

> من دانشجوی رشته نرم افزار کامپیوترم.میخواستم بدونم چه رشته هایی رو تو کارشناسی ارشد میتونم انتخاب کنم و منابع آنها چیست؟ممنون میشم راهنمایی ام کنید.


به اين تاپيك يه سري بزن :

کنکور ارشد مهندسی نرم افزار : چه بخوانم چگونه بخوانم

----------


## mohamad.ali.musaei

رشته کامپیوتر تو کارشناسی ارشد به چهار شاخه اصلی (نرم افزار -معماری (سخت افزار) -هوش مصنوعی -IT تقسیم می شود

----------


## mohamad.ali.musaei

من تو رشته هوش می خوام شرکت کنم ولی برای  تعدادی از منابع نرم افزار  به ادرس http://www.nasir.ir مراجه کنید .

----------


## SystemAnalyst

براي شبکه در رشته اي تي فقط بگم سوالات از کتاب لئون گارسيا طرح ميشه.اين کتاب هم هيجا گيرتون نمي ياد مگر از دانشجويان دانشگاه اميرکبير بگيرين و کپي بزنين.

----------


## notelo

سلام
دوستانی که جزوات امسال نصیر رو به همراه صداهای منطبق با اون میخوان فقط تا شنبه وقت دارین که با کمترین هزینه (30 تومان) ممکن تمامی جزوات رو به همراه صدهاش داشته باشین...

برای اطلاعات بیشتر به بلاگ زیر مراجعه کنین

arshad90it.blogsky.com

----------


## mb4000

سلام 
میشه منابع در مورد هوش مصنوعی کنید و ضرایت آن را بگید

----------


## mb4000

نصیر هم رفتم اما چیزی در مورد هوش مصنوعی ننوشته بود لطفا منابع و ظرایب آن را بیان کنید
منابعی که بالا ذکر شده است در مورد هوش مصنوعی هم صدق می کند؟

----------


## mb4000

ممنون از این همه قدرت بیان و ارائه مطالب :عصبانی:

----------


## attar_m2009

جزوات ارشد کامپیوتر  و it  پارسه
iهمراه با فیلم کلاسی و صدای استاد
www.it90.ir
www.itkonkor.com

----------


## abbas_habibi

منابع تخصصی در زمینه برنامه نویسی هم اگر خواستید در لینک های زیر می تونید پیدا کنید : مثل نظریه زبان ها ، سیستم عامل ها ، برنامه نویسی ، امنیت شبکه های کامپیوتری و ...... 
آموزش PHP و p30way.com

----------


## okhravi

فروش انواع ریبون و پرینتر و کارت در این لینک 
فروش ریبون اولیس

----------

